# Another new Gaggia Classic owner.



## gherkin (Mar 28, 2013)

Morning guys

Just got a classic in the last week (second hand) and have some questions related to it no less!!

When I first got it I pulled a few shots just to see how I got on with it (using a Krups grinder at the moment), the first shot came out , well almost like oil - that was on the finest grind. Played around with the settings on the grinder and managed to create something better, however the taste was still very bitter.

Anyhow having searched the forum and ended up taking it apart and cleaning the shower & group head. Needless to say they were quite dirty and cleaned them up using washing up liquid. Pulled another shot last night and it came out better although still very bitter.

Question is I'd like to give the parts a deep clean and descale the unit. Obviously I need a blanking plate but I was wondering if there is much difference between Puly and Cafiza. The reason I ask this is that I've got a couple of bits that I want to order from HasBean (including a tamper as the gaggia one really is quite poor as you all know) and they sell Cafiza thus saving on postage.

Many thanks for you help

Kev


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Kev. OK, your Classic needs a bit of TLC. First off, don't use washing up liquid - won't do the job and will leave a taste taint. Cafiza will be fine for backflusing the Classic. You'll need a blind basket to do this too. When you backflush, you are forcing the pressurised water with Cafiza in it back up through the brew head thus cleaning it out internally. You can make your own if you don't want to buy a blank basket. Just cut up a round of softish rubbery material which fits into your portafilter basket sealing off the holes. It's a good idea to remove the shower curtain under the brew head first. You will need a chubby Philips screwdriver for this. Then put about a small teaspoon of Cafiza into the portafilter basket - attach to brew head and switch on the machine - doesn't have to be warmed up. Wait until you hear the pump labour (count to fine) and flick off the brew switch. You'll hear a whoosh as the pressure is forced down the release pipe into your drip tray. Repeat several times. Flush with clear water and refit the shower screen - don't over-tighten the screw - tighten, then back off half a turn. That way it will come off easy next time. Put your filter baskets, portafilter handle and shower screen in a bowl with some Cafiza in it - to get rid of the tar oil build up. Don't scrub with anything abrasive. Might be an idea to descale your boiler too. You'll need something like Puly descaler.

Pick up a pair of cheap scales so you can fine tune your extraction technique. Really recommend buying some fresh beans - get a bag when you order your other bits from Hasbean. You won't believe the difference this makes to the taste. Begin with a grind dose of 16grms. Adjust your grind until you are getting around 26grms (ration of 1.6 times your dose weight) of shot in 27secs from the moment you hit the brew switch. If you don't like the weight ration - go for just under two fluid oz. If you have espresso cups - that's just one cup not filled to the top.

Finally, assume you're using a normal portafilter basket - not the pressurised one Gaggia started using. The latter is designed to create a lot of crema and is no good for proper extraction.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've always assumed that they are the same thing. Although I've never used Cafiza I have to say that if Hasbean sell it then it's certainly fit for purpose.

Steve.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you letting the machine get up to temp first? Like 20-30mins?

What's wrong with getting a shot that looks like oil. Sounds nice


----------



## gherkin (Mar 28, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> Are you letting the machine get up to temp first? Like 20-30mins?What's wrong with getting a shot that looks like oil. Sounds nice


thanks for the info guys, absolutely nothing wrong with it looking like oil, how it was meant to be put across was like oil sitting on top of water.Pay day today as well so will be putting an order in when I get home, and then hopefully get to play with it next week







just need to get the grind right


----------



## gherkin (Mar 28, 2013)

Well to give an update (rather than start a new thread).

Got some Cafiza and did a backflush on the Classic, cleaned the grouphead and PF again. weighed out the above amount and used the Krups to grind. Then it was crunch time, first use of the machine cleaned and with fresh beans (went for the Breakfast Bomb in the end to begin with). Took well over 30 seconds to pour one espresso cup and was quite bitter in the end (although quite a thick crema - i have the unpressurised basket).

Correct me if I'm wrong - causing the bitterness is either too finer grind or its tampered down too much. Won't try again this evening otherwise I won't be able to go to sleep, next try tomorrow morning


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

gherkin said:


> Took well over 30 seconds to pour one espresso cup


I'm wondering what you mean by this. If you filled the cup, it's probably too much. How much did it weigh?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

gherkin said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong - causing the bitterness is either too finer grind or its tampered down too much. Won't try again this evening otherwise I won't be able to go to sleep, next try tomorrow morning


Yep, try backing off your grind a bit and tamp a bit lighter. If you are twisting when you tamp, i.e applying pressure as you twist - avoid as this can cause extraction problems.


----------



## gherkin (Mar 28, 2013)

chimpsinties said:


> I'm wondering what you mean by this. If you filled the cup, it's probably too much. How much did it weigh?


measured out 16 grams and was just shy of a espresso cup (one of the nice red hasbeen ones - demitasse) which I believe is 2 floz



> Yep, try backing off your grind a bit and tamp a bit lighter. If you are twisting when you tamp, i.e applying pressure as you twist - avoid as this can cause extraction problems.


thought that might be the case, didn't twist admittedly and shamefully I haven't found a tamper yet so still using the gaggia one


----------

